# Wo wärst du jetzt am liebsten?



## Duskfall334 (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies 

Meine Frage ist kurz und knapp.
*
Wo wärst du jetzt am liebsten?
*
Ich fang mal an:
Da ich seit 7 Jahren in der Schweiz wohne, wäre ich jetzt sehr gerne mal wieder in meiner Heimatstadt in Deutschland, wo ich alte Kumpels treffen könnte. 
Ich glaube ich würde diese Atmosphäre richtig geniessen, da ich ab und zu Deutschland schon richtig vermisse 


 Jetzt ihr!

MFG 
Endo


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Juni 2011)

Am liebsten weit Weg auf ner einsamen Insel wo es alles zum überleben gibt, hauptsache weg von all den Problemen^^


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Am liebsten weit Weg auf ner einsamen Insel wo es alles zum überleben gibt, hauptsache weg von all den Problemen^^


^--- This


----------



## Sabito (7. Juni 2011)

Es gibt keinen Ort auf der Welt, wohl auch kaum im Universum, an dem ich gerade am liebsten wäre.


----------



## Petersburg (7. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Am liebsten weit Weg auf ner einsamen Insel wo es alles zum überleben gibt, hauptsache weg von all den Problemen^^



Einsame Insel? Wer braucht sowas schon. Am liebsten wäre ich jetzt auf einen Planeten am anderen Ende des Universums, natürlich mit ertragbaren Temperaturen und ohne Strahlung etc., aber ohne andere Lebewesen


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2011)

Oh Gott 

Ich habe keine Probleme aber ich hätte jetzt echt bock mit ner Freundin einfach so, völlig spontan, nach Italien zu fahren - in ein Ferienhaus auf nem Weinberg in Umbrien mit Pizzaofen und Pool im Garten.. oooh ja :]


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2011)

Oben auf einen Berg egal welcher, vor mir eine Abfahrt von mindestens 30 Km unter mir ein Morewood Izimu, inklsuive angenehmen 20 C°. Natürliche sollte der Trail spaßig sein und Abwechsungslreiche Passagen haben. Da wär ich jetzt grad gern oder bin ich vieleicht auch grad


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Oben auf einen Berg egal welcher, vor mir eine Abfahrt von mindestens 30 Km unter mir ein Morewood Izimu, inklsuive angenehmen 20 C°. Natürliche sollte der Trail spaßig sein und Abwechsungslreiche Passagen haben. Da wär ich jetzt grad gern oder bin ich vieleicht auch grad



Bin dabei, auf nem Cube Stereo


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Am liebsten weit Weg auf ner einsamen Insel wo es alles zum überleben gibt, hauptsache weg von all den Problemen^^



Fuck Yeah! Ich hab bei Lost auch die ganze Zeit gedacht 'Hey, ohne das ganze Monsterzeug und so wäre das doch gar nicht so übel'


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2011)

Im Pub mit nem Bier.


----------



## Edou (7. Juni 2011)

3Meter tief unter der Erde, in einem feuchten Sarg.

Nein, spaß.

Ich waere am liebsten, genau jetzt, in einem Studio mit einem richtig tollen Drum-Set.


----------



## Duskfall334 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich waere am liebsten, genau jetzt, in einem Studio mit einem richtig tollen Drum-Set.
[/quote]

Das wäre nicht schlecht! 
ABER
Mike Portnoy soll auch da sein 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4yqjLTa1EY


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2011)

Ich währe jetzt gerne in der Zukunft. Nämlich am kommenden Sonntag bei einem Freund.
Geburtstags-Feier


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

Bin zufrieden, da wo ich gerade bin. ^^


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bin dabei, auf nem Cube Stereo



Warum denn so ein Bike? Wenn gerade für solche Wunsch Passagen, doch ein schönes Downhill Bike für sowas Optimal wäre ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Warum denn so ein Bike? Wenn gerade für solche Wunsch Passagen, doch ein schönes Downhill Bike für sowas Optimal wäre ^^



Ich weiß, aber ich bin armer Student und hab kein Geld fürn gescheites Bike, erstrecht nicht fürn Downhill - das Cube Stereo hat nen Kumpel von mir und ich könnte es mir sicherlich leihen!


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch grad am Sparen bzw Geld verdienen. um mir so ein schönes Bike wie das Morewood Izimu zu kaufen. wobei es bei mir wohl doch eher nen Freerider. statt nen Downhiller wird. da ich die Trails ja auch irgendwie hoch kommen will


----------



## Lakor (7. Juni 2011)

Auf der Autobahn. Mit einem endlosen Tank und ohne Ziel und Ende. 

Kein Stau und keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen wären auch nett.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Juni 2011)

Dann aber nur mit vieeeeelen viiiiiieeelen CDs  ;D
obwohl es schon nicht schlecht wäre


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juni 2011)

Bei angenehmen 10°C und leicht stürmischen Regen in der Currywurst-Bude auf der Wasserkuppe mit der 1A lila Currysoße.  

PS: Wenns nen bissl erfunden sein soll, dann auch gerne wie hier Wir lieben die Stürme (0:30 - 0:35) ... einfach raus aufs Meer, auf ner schönen, alten, britischen Fregatte oder Ähnlichem.


----------



## Davatar (8. Juni 2011)

Am liebsten wär ich auf Weltreise und wenn alles so klappt, wie ichs mir vorstelle, bin ich das in ~3 Jahren auch


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2011)

In meinem Bett... 

*einschlaf*


----------



## Manowar (8. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Fuck Yeah! Ich hab bei Lost auch die ganze Zeit gedacht 'Hey, ohne das ganze Monsterzeug und so wäre das doch gar nicht so übel'



Genau dahin würd ich gerade wieder wollen!
Hab beim Fallschirmspringen viele Drehorte wiederentdeckt und an deren Strand gepieselt 

Hab so verflucht Fernweh :O


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

Als heute wäre ich, im Gegensatz zu gestern, gerne auf einer tropischen Insel ganz in Ruhe und ohne Stress.


----------



## Alion (8. Juni 2011)

Zu hause im Bett am schlafen. Und mit ausgeschaltetem Handy. xD


----------



## Niklasx (8. Juni 2011)

da es gerade total am regnen ist, wäre ich am liebsten auf den seychellen in der sonne


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. Juni 2011)

Dort - habe mich total in diesen Ort verliebt... Dort gibt es übrigens einen See auf einer Insel in einem See auf einer Insel im Meer. Xzibit läßt grüßen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velynn (8. Juni 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Dort - habe mich total in diesen Ort verliebt... Dort gibt es übrigens einen See auf einer Insel in einem See auf einer Insel im Meer. Xzibit läßt grüßen



Sehr schön, Neuseeland?

Ich wär jetzt (oder für immer) gern DA - KANADA - Lake Louise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. Juni 2011)

Richtig, Neuseeland, genauergesagt Wanaka.


----------



## Jordin (8. Juni 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Richtig, Neuseeland, genauergesagt Wanaka.



Woooh! Cheers! Endlich mal jemand von der Südinsel - YAY!
Ich lebte in Ashburton (Canterbury District) direkt am Meer (ca. 70km südlich von Christchurch )... *warte Foto rauskram*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mom... Zoom:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dort wäre ich jetzt gern: 54 Hakatere Drive.
 Das sah man, wenn man rechts neben dem Haus im Garten steht und Richtung Meer schaut: den Pazifik und den (zurzeit fast leeren) Ashburtonriver.
Dor haben wir übrigens unseren Biomüll entsort - Zack, einfach die Klippe runter... Die Müllabfuhr kam nämlich nur einmal im Monat -.-


----------



## Cantharion (8. Juni 2011)

Mit nem Freund in Berlin. Schauen ob die Berliner Minimal-Szene wirklich so geil ist wie man immer höhrt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juni 2011)

Irgendwo weit weg von meiner Uni. Europapark inklusive drei Tagen freiem Eintritt wären nett.


----------



## Sabito (8. Juni 2011)

GAAANz weit weg von meinen Problemen, Schweden, Norwegen, Finnland, Estland oder auf einer netten Insel.


----------



## Perkone (8. Juni 2011)

Irgendwo, auf nem See im weiten Norden. Noch dazu n großer See mit Boot und ner gscheiten Angel und viel Bier. Und dazu nen Freund der mitmacht^^ Das wär im Moment für mich richtig toll 

Edit: Inhaltlich/grammatikalisch falsch XD


----------



## Rayon (9. Juni 2011)

ich wär gern am ende des jahres, weil ich da in eine WG ziehe


----------



## Whitepeach (9. Juni 2011)

ich wäre zu gern auf einer *Zeitreise*... *Weihnachten 2012*... 

wenn ich dann an diesem Ziel ankommen sollte: *herzlich alle Möchtegern-Propheten auslachen* 

Lachen ist gesund


----------



## Valdrasiala (9. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Woooh! Cheers! Endlich mal jemand von der Südinsel - YAY!
> Ich lebte in Ashburton (Canterbury District) direkt am Meer (ca. 70km südlich von Christchurch )...



*seufz*
Ich will wieder weg hier aus dem dagegen schon fast langweilig wirkenden Hamburg... War leider nur einen Monat auf Neuseeland, aber die Menschen, deren Art und vor allem das Land (vor allem die Südinsel) haben es mir riiiichtig böse angetan...


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre jetzt gerne auf einer Kreuzfahrt übern Atlantik All Inclusive erste Klasse versteht sich  
Das wird wohl immer ein Traum bleiben... -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juni 2011)

Irgendwo zwischen den Sternen, weit weg, dorthin wo alles begann...


----------



## Haner (9. Juni 2011)

Auf einem Festival. Und dort würde ich mich besoffen im dreck wälzen und auf die Straße pissen.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Juni 2011)

Haner schrieb:


> Auf einem Festival. Und dort würde ich mich besoffen im dreck wälzen und auf die Straße pissen.




Du Dreckssau


----------



## Haner (9. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Du Dreckssau



Tja, ein Festival ist ja in unserer Gesellschaft leider die einzige Möglichkeit seines inneres Tier freizulassen.


----------



## iShock (9. Juni 2011)

Irgendwo in Spanien am Strand


Chillen, Faulenzen, Schwimmen den ganzen Tag das wär jetzt was *seufz*


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (10. Juni 2011)

In Renesse... 10.22 Uhr, bestimmt scho zwei Bier im Kopf... schade drum


----------



## Potpotom (10. Juni 2011)

Klingt komisch, aber ich wäre jetzt am liebsten zu Hause und würde ganz einfach, Nichts tun. Rumgammeln. Faulenzen - zocken, lange und heiss baden, zocken, essen, schlafen und Morgen erholt aufstehen und das Wochenende angehen.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2011)

Zuhause - Duke spielen


----------



## Valdrasiala (10. Juni 2011)

Freak ^^


----------



## Duskfall334 (12. Juni 2011)

ich würde jetzt gerne tauchen


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2011)

Hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist aber nicht ganz aktuell, die Ecke vorne im Bild ist nun gegen einen "Sandstrand" ersetzt worden.
Aja, da geh ich allerdings nachher auch tatsächlich hin, ich wär nur gern jetzt schon dort.


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2011)

Auf einer Geburtstagsfeier.. aber ohne die laufende Nase


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. Juni 2011)

Irgendwo am Strand unter Palmen mit einem Cocktail.


----------



## Wolfner (12. Juni 2011)

Dort wo's keine Idioten gibt.



Spoiler



Auf'm Mars.


----------



## Alux (12. Juni 2011)

Irgendwo, wo ich meinen Problemen entfliehen kann.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> Das Bild ist aber nicht ganz aktuell, die Ecke vorne im Bild ist nun gegen einen "Sandstrand" ersetzt worden.
> Aja, da geh ich allerdings nachher auch tatsächlich hin, ich wär nur gern jetzt schon dort.



Das sieht fast aus wie der Heisterberger Weiher... Ist er das? o.O Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, war vor zwei Jahren das letzte Mal da.


BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächstes Jahr - hoffentlich =)


----------



## orkman (12. Juni 2011)

irgendwo im nirgendwo , schoen irgendwo in asien , shanghai , peking , seoul ,... nicht an meine examen denken und nicht lernen muessen ... einfach gemuetlich durch die strassen schlendern bei 25-30 ° hitze ... und mich freuen morgen in die asia geschaeffte zu gehen , leckeres essen zu futtern und das leben geniessen


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das sieht fast aus wie der Heisterberger Weiher... Ist er das? o.O Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, war vor zwei Jahren das letzte Mal da.



Das Ding nennt sich Herzberger Teich und ist in Goslar (Niedersachsen), daher.. eher nicht?!


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2011)

Nein, eher nicht. Sieht tatsächlich aber fast genauso aus. Aber an diesem "Steg" da ist kein Geländer dran. Wir haben da voll oft abends gesessen, was getrunken und gechillt. Heisterberg liegt btw im Westerwald ^^


----------



## Sint (12. Juni 2011)

Blackfield oder M'era Luna Festival, aber da ich weder Karten noch die Zeit habe um hinzufahren, wäre mir jeder Ort mit einer 32k oder 16k Leitung und einem Ping unter 70 sehr recht^^


----------



## Alux (12. Juni 2011)

Teilweise seid ihr wirklich leicht zufrieden zu stellen^^


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein, eher nicht. Sieht tatsächlich aber fast genauso aus. Aber an diesem "Steg" da ist kein Geländer dran. Wir haben da voll oft abends gesessen, was getrunken und gechillt. Heisterberg liegt btw im Westerwald ^^



Westerwald? Rheinland-Pfalz? Das ist ne Ecke weg, denke mal 2h Auto/Zug von mir, wär jetzt nicht meine erste Wahl gewesen heute 
Oah ich bin betrunken glaube ich, jedenfalls merk ich das ich nen paar Bier mit hatte.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2011)

Der Teil vom Westerwald, in dem Heisterberg liegt, ist schon in Hessen  Aber ist ne schöne Ecke, waren da immer mit unserm Verein campen. Am 1. Augustwochenende ist immer "Heisterberger Weiher in Flammen", n halbstündiges Pyrotechnik-Feuerwerk mit kleiner Kirmes. Da sieht's dann teilweise so aus, als würd aus dem Wasser Feuerwerk kommen, echt toll.


----------

